# Rate the music the previous member is listening to, Part VII



## SoupNazi

Continue here.


----------



## Zodiac

>





i'd say it's so-so ...5.5/10.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Zodiac said:


> i'd say it's so-so ...5.5/10.





3/10 Hair metal as a whole has to be one of the most overrated genres. If it's not thrash its trash.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

4/10 - I couldn't understand the guy hardly, and the music, while good, was nothing to write home about.


----------



## Bounces R Way

Terrible CI. One of the worst four minute segments of my life. And according to my ex I've had some pretty bad ones


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Classic! I think this was the first ever hardcore/punk song/video played by MTV. 10/10


----------



## MMC

7/10

http://stereoday.com/drake-fake-love-download/

Can't find a YouTube video.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

mymerlincat said:


> Can't find a YouTube video.




i found this:



is this the right song?

if so 4/10

music is decent but i can not stand drake's voice





Bounces R Way said:


> Terrible CI. One of the worst four minute segments of my life. *And according to my ex I've had some pretty bad ones  *





Join the club


----------



## MMC

Carolinas Identity said:


> i found this:
> 
> 
> 
> is this the right song?
> 
> if so 4/10
> 
> music is decent but i can not stand drake's voice





Nope, not even close to the right song.


----------



## Hansen

mymerlincat said:


> Nope, not even close to the right song.




0/10 for this effort


----------



## MMC

Hansen 36 said:


> 0/10 for this effort




If you click the original link I posted, there's a play button. You don't need to download anything.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Not sure which song to rate. 

McDonald's Rap 1/10

Drake -10/10


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

5/10 - meh


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Love Static-X 8/10


----------



## Michigan

ChicagoBlues said:


> Love Static-X 8/10



8/10, but your username gets 10/10.


----------



## Zodiac

^^ don't see a tune to rate ....


----------



## JurassicTunga

Not bad. 6.5/10.


----------



## Zodiac

classic stuff. one of their best tunes. i'd say it's up around 8.5/10.


----------



## iamjs

I'm not much of a Def Leppard fan, but the song took me back in time a little. In order for me to get home, I had to either cross a playground where the high school kids smoked a lot of weed and listed to Def Leppard or I had to trek up a steep hill to my place. I took the first option and heard High And Dry and Pyromania probably more times than I can remember.

should be a 3/10, but I'm giving it a 5/10.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

7 Seconds!! Yes!!! 9/10

By the way, The Shangri-Las were awesome, but I'm kinda partial to Aerosmith's version.


----------



## Zodiac

kinda 'meh' ...i don't hate it, but don't really care for it ...5/10 i guess. i was never too crazy about Aerosmith (a few songs are okay).


----------



## Bounces R Way

Zodiac said:


>





I like that tune, never heard much from that band otherwise. 7/10


----------



## plank

5/10


----------



## Trap Jesus

Probably from me hearing it too much plus too much repetition, but just not a favorite of mine. 6/10


----------



## cupcrazyman

Trap Jesus said:


> Probably from me hearing it too much plus too much repetition, but just not a favorite of mine. 6/10





3/10


----------



## PALE PWNR

4/10

[Yt]WYZ_-DTYhiw[/MEDIA]


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

PALE PWNR said:


> 4/10
> 
> [Yt]WYZ_-DTYhiw[/MEDIA]




7/10, never heard of him, but that was damn good


----------



## Zodiac

i do like some Lady GaGa, but i can't handle too much of that.
2/10.


----------



## Benjamin

I have a hard time listening to that style

0/10


----------



## EON

5/10 not my style of music, I don't like the vocals.


----------



## NYRFANMANI

7/10

I'm sorry


----------



## Bounces R Way

Big Sean should always get love. 7/10


----------



## Ricchi e Poveri

2/10

well, it was a rollercoaster ride from 'wtf' to 'boring as ****' to 'why is he wearing my googles?'


----------



## Bounces R Way

The songs OK, really hate live videos tho. 3/10


----------



## Mantis

7/10

I'll stick with The Roots


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Roots are cool. 7/10

This is obscure NYC stuff. Swans, Lydia Lunch, etc


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

7/10 - very catchy beat and hypnotic vocals. I like.


----------



## Benjamin

5.5/10

Not bad. Close to the type of music I enjoy.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Not bad 6/10


----------



## Zodiac

fair ...not really feeling it, but there's plenty room for worse. 5/10.


----------



## Bounces R Way

4/10 Every Seether song sounds exactly the same.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Pretty cool. Reminds me of an even-more bluesy Portishead.

----------------

Mid-80s metal.



EDIT: I listened to a few other Seether songs and I have to say that they are a very weak ripoff of Nirvana.


----------



## Zodiac

hmmm ...it's alright. 6/10.

regarding Seether ...i'm not really that familiar with them, but i liked a couple of their hits. i think it said on Wikipedia that the lead singer got into music after listening to Nirvana, so i guess there's some heavy influences there.

edit: just took a quick look on Wiki again ...and yeah ...


> Seether are heavily influenced by American grunge groups such as Nirvana[40] and Alice in Chains.[40] Allmusic's Stephen Thomas Erlewine wrote "*Seether's lead singer/songwriter, Shaun Morgan, is an unabashed, unapologetic worshiper of Kurt Cobain, using Nirvana's sound as a template for Seether*."[41] Seether have also been influenced by Deftones[40] and Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

10/10 Rammstein is GOAT


----------



## Zodiac

i was a fan of that tune back in the day ...still enjoy it. 7/10.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

7/10 good memories...that album was a massive hit back in '93
Pretty sure the singer is married to Sara Gilbert from Big Bang Theory.

---------------

I'm on an '80s speed/thrash metal kick right now. These guys kicked serious ass.


----------



## PALE PWNR

I dig it. I arrived on the Thrash scene late so 80s stuff like that that I haven't heard before I really enjoy. 8/10


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Very solid stoner rock. 7/10

-----------------

This is earlier Agent Steel (1985)


----------



## End of Line

7.5/10


----------



## ChicagoBlues

I love a good, strong march. 9/10

This is from 1987. English Dogs were a hardcore/punk band that crossed over to thrash/speed metal.


----------



## Crocoduck

ChicagoBlues said:


> I love a good, strong march. 9/10
> 
> This is from 1987. English Dogs were a hardcore/punk band that crossed over to thrash/speed metal.





7/10. I'm a pretty big supporter of the fusion of punk and metal. The guitarists just shred! Not a big fan of the vocals though.


----------



## Chairman Maouth

Reminded me of Motorhead and Lemmy Kilmeister. 7/10


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Excellent! 8/10

Here's COC on the crossover album. 1987


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

6.5/10

music is incredible, but dude's voice....

bleh


----------



## Benjamin

0/10

Nothing about this song was enjoyable.


----------



## Bounces R Way

4/10 

It was ok, doesn't float my goat.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Catchy, hooky and poppy......5/10

--------------

1985 German speed metal


----------



## Zodiac

a blast from the past! i actually owned that cassette when i was like 13 years old. i was a huge thrash/speed metal fan back then, and had a bunch of stuff like that (rare thrash). most were released on 'Banzai' records in Canada. it's been a long time since i've heard this band ...so while i'm not as impressed now as i was back then ...it's still not bad, and the nostalgia adds some to it as well. go with a 7/10.

here's a pic of the cassette ...not my exact copy, but it looked the same ... (always liked seeing that speed metal logo)...


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Hell yeah!!! 7/10
Same feeling as you regarding that old speed thrash stuff. Not great, but nostalgic fun. Razor was pretty cool. Today's fast metal has roots and it is stuff like this.

Here's another Canadian favorite...or maybe I should say favourite! 

From 1987


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

7/10 - not really memorable, but I quite liked it.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

That was great! Love Dimmu. I first heard of them when they opened for Cannibal Corpse back in the early to mid-90s. I was like, WTF is with this guy wearing a leather corset/dress? And then they proceeded to blow my freaking mind.

9/10

-------------

Brit speed metal from 1986.


----------



## Zodiac

that was pretty good. my 13 year old self would have been completely blown away. 7.5/10.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Classic! Hallows Eve roolz!!  7.5/10

-----------------

These guys are from Cleveland 1985. Lots of good metal from the 80s. Like I mentioned before, the young bucks today can thank bands like these for laying down the foundation of fast metal. 

Detractors "knew" this "crap" was just a phasey fad, but they were stoopid wrong. Hard metal is mainstream now.


----------



## MMC

4/10


----------



## Zodiac

_'this video is not available'_


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Manfred Mann 7.5/10 Great song from a great band.

Zodiac, the previous video is Kanye West, so you may as well rate it as a 0/10 since you are not a rap/hip hop fan at all.

I like some Kanye stuff a lot, but that song is a 1.5/10. Sorry, merlin.
By the way, You Tube videos with an inset image are typically not playable across international borders. I have no idea what it is, but I've posted a few and not a single one of them was playable in Canada.

Anyway............

This is one of the greatest love songs of all time, imo. Walter Egan with Stevie Nicks. The a cappella version is way better, but the video has an inset image, sooooo.....


----------



## Zodiac

i like Stevie Nicks a lot ...good tune. i don't mind the odd rap tune, but they are few and far between. i could probably count the ones i liked over the last 25 years on both hands. (Flashing Lights by Kanye West is decent, imo).

go with a 7.5/10 for the tune ...


----------



## Bounces R Way

Zodiac said:


>





Canada in the 70's basically. 6/10 for the repeated use of Mama as a white man.


----------



## Zodiac

pretty good ...7/10.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Good folk song. 7/10

---------------


----------



## Zodiac

i like KISS ...saw them a few years ago in Halifax, Nova Scotia ...was a good show. solid tune ...7/10.


----------



## Bounces R Way

2/10 to VH butchering a classic. +1 for how absurd that video was.


----------



## Zodiac

heh ...i love that VH video. for the above tune ...it's a solid classic ...7/10, i guess.


----------



## Bounces R Way

Really like NIN, even if most of their songs sound pretty much the same. Still one of the better live shows I've been to. 8/10


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Oh no, you didn't?! You just posted Bran Van!! Awesome! Their sound has taken many twists and turns over the course of their existence. A solid 8/10

RE: NIN...saw them up on for David Bowie back in the mid-to-late 90s. SPECTACULAR show!!

-------------

This is a crazy side project by Max Cavalera (Sepultura) and Alex Newport (Fudge Tunnel) called Nailbomb. This **** is tough as nails.


----------



## Rangerboy030

ChicagoBlues said:


> Oh no, you didn't?! You just posted Bran Van!! Awesome! Their sound has taken many twists and turns over the course of their existence. A solid 8/10
> 
> RE: NIN...saw them up on for David Bowie back in the mid-to-late 90s. SPECTACULAR show!!
> 
> -------------
> 
> This is a crazy side project by Max Cavalera (Sepultura) and Alex Newport (Fudge Tunnel) called Nailbomb. This **** is tough as nails.





Raw and aggressive, but far from Cavalera's best. 7/10.



Thought it was rather fitting for current events.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

2/10

I love me some crazy, hard, heavy metal, but rage always kinda sounded like an emo, heavier version of nickelback, creed, theory of a dead man, etc


----------



## Hansen

thats a huge insult to RAtM. Zac de la Rocha is a god

Metal is pretty **** in general IMO I can't stand the droning sound 1/10


----------



## Bounces R Way

Zac de la Rocha is indeed a god, metal is not however ****.
As for the track 5/10. Just too busy for me but the boy has bars.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Great folky/countryesque tune. Love that kinda stuff. 7.5/10

RE: Rage...meh.....never was a big fan after their debut. To me their songs are so predictable.

@Hansen 36: Speaking of predictability, I understand your attitude regarding metal. A lot of it does have a droning sound to it, but I think that is, in part, what I like about it. It's kinda trancy.

RE: Peridarren....not bad....reminds me of DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince style of rapping. 6/10

---------------


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

4/10 - decent elevator//party music, but kinda forgettable.


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

^^^ Well it's definitely... intense. Kinda like a fire at the circus.

It's not something I can imagine listening to regularly, even though I certainly appreciate the musicality of it. I rate it 7/10 for how interesting it is...


----------



## Shrimper

4/10

Decent intro, nice composition. I don't know if the video was a lower quality but I had a little issue understanding the words. Could just be me.


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

Yeah definitely a fuzzy song.

^^^ That sounds like a nice, pretty song but it's super depressing. Still, 5/10.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

6.5/10 - Nothing I would buy, but nice and pleasant.

(one nsfw word at the start)


----------



## DrinkFightFlyers

2/10 ^^^ not a fan of metal unless it is like some sweet speed metal or something. This is just noise to me. Sorry!


----------



## EON

7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPgWNuUkuA8


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

6.5/10. Pretty fun. Somewhat forgettable but I enjoyed it. Crazy video, looked like it was fun to make.


----------



## Zodiac

not really into it, but it could be worse. i'll go with a 5/10 = fair.


----------



## Bounces R Way

Pink Floyd is best enjoyed on some good strong Acid. 4/10


----------



## JurassicTunga

Not bad. Usually not quite my type of music. 6.5/10. Will listen again.


----------



## Bounces R Way

Went to my first show at age 10.. it was Metallica  No matter how much of a dbag Lars Ulrich is I'll always have a soft spot for them. 7/10


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

7/10. Never heard of that before, but it was really, really good.


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

That is not my thing at all. Operatic, symphonic metal... I just don't get the appeal. It's not horrible but it sounds cartoonish, in a way. JMO

3/10


----------



## Benjamin

Its not bad but not enjoyable either. Low rating because it lacked.

3/10


----------



## Ricchi e Poveri

0/10 the voice is unbearable. like some pervert who gropes your ass on a bus.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Supersic said:


> 0/10 the voice is unbearable. like some pervert who gropes your ass on a bus.





Only listened to about 20 mins, but I but marked it. Will finish later though.

9/10, that was incredible.


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

Now that was cool. 7.5/10. Maybe 8


----------



## Bounces R Way

Not bad. Post punk can be pretty hit and miss but I enjoyed that. 6/10


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

^^Not bad. 6/10


----------



## SpookyTsuki

6/10. Would rate higher but that voice is alittle too countryish for me

https://youtu.be/YSD_vTf_fPc


Edit I tried doing the YouTube link (I think) but it didn't show up. Never gonna try again on mobile cause idk how to do it


----------



## bogostick

Bruce Joker said:


> 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> Edit I tried doing the YouTube link (I think) but it didn't show up. Never gonna try again on mobile cause idk how to do it




7.8/10 will listen again 


[Yt]https://youtu.be/CEvsDuJYEnI[/MEDIA]

Also don't know how to post link lol


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

6.5/10. Van Morrison has some nice stuff.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

William Faulkner said:


> 6.5/10. Van Morrison has some nice stuff.





6/10

I really liked it, but something about it is just very... forgettable?


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

Lol, definitely fun. I'll give it 7/10 though I'm not sure I would listen much.

To change it up a bit:


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Sha-Shabba Ranks, Sha-Sha-Shabba Ranks
Eight gold rings like Iâ€™m Sha-Shabba Ranks
Four gold chains like Iâ€™m Sha-Shabba Ranks
One gold tooth like Iâ€™m Sha-Shabba Ranks
Sha-shabba Ranks, Sha-Sha-Shabba Ranks
Eight gold rings like Iâ€™m Sha-Shabba Ranks
Two bad *****es like Iâ€™m Sha-Shabba Ranks
One gold tooth like Iâ€™m Sha-Shabba Ranks


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot




----------



## MXD

William Faulkner said:


>





Solid 6. Not my kind at all mind you. Can't fully grasp how RnB/HipHop/Whatever was so... careless in the days. And I mean, careless in a good way.



They kinda broke the record the biggest amount of clichÃ©s in metal in the beginning, but the middle part of their career was.... interesting.


----------



## Jumptheshark




----------



## HansonBro

So much toe lol


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

jumptheshark said:


>





i'll give it a 4/10 cause the chick is a smoke show

other than that it is awful imo


----------



## Benjamin

6.5/10

Had elements I like and disliked.


----------



## JurassicTunga

5.5/10. Some up and down moments.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

JurassicTunga said:


> 5.5/10. Some up and down moments.





6.5/10

home boy's voice is awful, but the music more than makes up for it


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

Never heard those types of vocals be so melodic. Cool song, 6/10


----------



## ProstheticConscience

William Faulkner said:


> Never heard those types of vocals be so melodic. Cool song, 6/10





I actually had that tape. One of the first ten or twenty I ever owned. Still totally weirded out by the idea that once upon a time Madonna was actually ****able. 

4/10


----------



## End of Line

5/10 I prefer Rammstein when it comes to German Metal


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

End of Line said:


> 5/10 I prefer Rammstein when it comes to German Metal





9/10 - everything by Daft Punk is amazing.



William Faulkner said:


> Never heard those types of vocals be so melodic. Cool song, 6/10




It's actually a cover as well. The original is pretty catchy as well if you don't mind a kinda folky song once in a while.


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

I welcome a folky song once in a while. Definitely.

6/10. Enjoyed it.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Dude, I ****ing love it that you post The Fall songs. They are one of the coolest bands of all time (CBoAT). It's a new category!!

10/10

-------------

These guys are from Brazil and this came out in 2010. Definitely hear the Sepultura influence, by also an undeniable Kreator influence.


----------



## OilerPensfan97

8/10. This thread is always more fun when people post metal .


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Meshuggah is cray cray!! More like a droning drill to the brain gizzards. 8/10 

Violator is bad ass, old-timey thrash metal. Good to see the young ones defending the faith.

----------

These guys are from Bronx and this song is from 1990, but I also posted a live video (from 2016) of this same song with an obvious focus on the drummer, who is actually the drummer in Eyes Like Cyanide (also from NYC).

Enjoy!!


----------



## landy92mack29

1/10


----------



## OilerPensfan97

1/10? Some good ole' thrash deserves better than that! 8/10. Drumming is insane!


Latest video is 7.5/10. I don't listen to a tonne of electronic, but I like the vocalist!


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

ChicagoBlues said:


> Dude, I ****ing love it that you post The Fall songs. They are one of the coolest bands of all time (CBoAT). It's a new category!!
> 
> 10/10




Ha, I like that. Definitely one of the coolest bands of all time. MES certainly pursues his own vision.

OilerPensfan97 video... 6.5/10. The drumming and guitar part is super cool, especially after the 3:00 mark when it gets into a rhythm.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

A very nice Lips song. 7.5/10

@landy: That Alan Walker song was quite nice. I don't mean to be rude, but try broadening your musical horizons.

---------------


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

Jeebus, that was intense. 6/10. I just can't do songs with those kinds of vocals. But the music itself is pretty great.


----------



## LarryFisherman

How old are you? 7/10



*YT is 50 shades of farked up atm


----------



## Crocoduck

stanislav said:


> How old are you? 7/10





That's not really my cup of tea, but it'd be a decent track to hear when I'm snowboarding down a mountain or skateboarding. It's pretty chill. I'll give it a 6/10.


----------



## End of Line

busterlid said:


> That's not really my cup of tea, but it'd be a decent track to hear when I'm snowboarding down a mountain or skateboarding. It's pretty chill. I'll give it a 6/10.





6/10


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

stanislav said:


> How old are you? 7/10





Old enough that I'd rather not say, but not old enough to have appreciated a prime Bunnymen. I wish I could have been to one of their early-mid 80's shows. They are incredible.

^^ End of Line's video. 7.5/10. Pretty ****ing cool.

I probably already posted this in another thread. Not sure.


----------



## Benjamin

5/10 not bad


----------



## OilerPensfan97

7/10



ChicagoBlues said:


> A very nice Lips song. 7.5/10
> 
> @landy: That Alan Walker song was quite nice. I don't mean to be rude, but try broadening your musical horizons.
> 
> ---------------





Nice tune! Big fan of Gojira's track that features Randy Blythe..


----------



## EON

Wow, that was intense. Not a fan of death metal but I'll still give it a 5/10.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n60dTO8OWhE


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

EON said:


> Wow, that was intense. Not a fan of death metal but I'll still give it a 5/10.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n60dTO8OWhE




5/10. Decent rock song


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Nice quirky tune. Polvo's guitars were definitely out there. 7/10

---------------

This is about as obscure as you can get for 90s indie rock. Star Pimp was ****ing great!!


----------



## Benjamin

7/10 Really enjoyed the atmosphere of the song.


----------



## Augscura

4 out of 10. PtH hasn't released anything interesting in some time now.


----------



## OilerPensfan97

7.5/10. Instruments are pretty solid, but vocals are a little quiet.


----------



## Benjamin

Lesser Breaking Benjamin?

3/10


----------



## OilerPensfan97

6.5/10


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

5/10. Sounds like something played for warmup before an NHL game. Not bad, not great.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

4/10 - I have no words to describe what I just listened to 

It wasn't awful by any stretch, but it was just so..... random.


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

^^ I thought you would like the intense guitar solo.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Ladies & Gentlemen, i present you the greatest drinking song ever


----------



## Mantis

1/10

Heard this song on CBC Radio 2 today and its stuck in my head


----------



## Benjamin

Way too upbeat for me. Not terrible either. 4/10


----------



## Augscura

Brocore/10


----------



## OilerPensfan97

8/10


----------



## landy92mack29

0/10


----------



## irunthepeg

landy92mack29 said:


> 0/10





8/10, tech n9ne not really my thing but the beat is nice.


----------



## HonestBender27

irunthepeg said:


> 8/10, tech n9ne not really my thing but the beat is nice.





5/10 I'm not into the pop/rock stuff these days, but I can see the appeal in it for others.


----------



## Baby Ryan

Legionnaire11 said:


> 5/10 I'm not into the pop/rock stuff these days, but I can see the appeal in it for others.





5.5/10
I liked the build up, but I'm not too into heavy metal/rock kind of music.

It does make me feel a bit excited though.


----------



## Augscura

2 out of 10

Too overproduced and synthetic


----------



## Zodiac

as far as video game music goes, it's alright i guess ...6.5/10 on that scale.


----------



## LarryFisherman

10/10 always for bon iver


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

stanislav said:


> 10/10 always for bon iver





7/10 - I could've done without the saxophone, but the rest is awesome


----------



## Bounces R Way

4/10 started strong then fell off.


----------



## Stylizer1

Bounces R Way said:


> 4/10 started strong then fell off.




10/10


----------



## landy92mack29

6.5/10


----------



## Lebowski

landy92mack29 said:


> 6.5/10





10/10, a classic



Been obsessed with RTJ as of late. That clip is amazing and EI-P's flow is out of this world in this one.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Lebowski said:


> 10/10, a classic
> 
> 
> 
> Been obsessed with RTJ as of late. That clip is amazing and EI-P's flow is out of this world in this one.





8/10 - Never heard of them before, but that is catchy as heck, and I love the beat.


----------



## Bounces R Way

11/10 - "No drama but my momma wants a breakfast bagel."


----------



## Benjamin

-1/10. I get the opposite of enjoyment from rap.


----------



## Stylizer1

Benjamin said:


> -1/10. I get the opposite of enjoyment from rap.




-1/10. I appreciate good music and this isn't it.

This is though


----------



## EON

8/10


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

8/10

Love me some deadmau5


----------



## Bounces R Way

Yeah I'm not listening to whatever that is. It can have one mouldy semen stained sock out of 10.


----------



## End of Line

7/10


----------



## Pharrell Williams

6/10 i love daft punk but the rapping was MEDIOCRE


----------



## Mantis

4/10. Not great but better than goddamn Lil Yachty.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

mantis is a lil *****


----------



## Mantis

Lil Yachty said:


> mantis is a lil *****



Words hurt...


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Mantis said:


> 4/10. Not great but better than goddamn Lil Yachty.





5/10 - Rammstein cover was better


----------



## Augscura

6.5 out of 10, the production on that album is absolutely horrific but I did enjoy it a lot as a wee young lad


----------



## End of Line

6/10


----------



## OilerPensfan97

6/10


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

7/10 - Meshuggah is great


----------



## Lebowski

Carolinas Identity said:


> 7/10 - Meshuggah is great





Mixed feeling about this one, I'd go 6/10.



The bass is just so satisfying in this one.


----------



## iamjs

Lebowski said:


> Mixed feeling about this one, I'd go 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> The bass is just so satisfying in this one.





always thought Tool was a bit overrated, but I won't hammer them too hard on this one. 
5/10


----------



## Bounces R Way

Kind of reminded me of Joy Division so I'll giver a 7/10.


----------



## Mantis

8/10. Love the Drive soundtrack. 

Also from Drive


----------



## MMC

7/10


----------



## RedwingsnCudi13

9/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvaJ7QlhH0g


----------



## Stylizer1

RedwingsnCudi13 said:


> 9/10
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvaJ7QlhH0g




0/10 for the execution

5/10 for the link.


African funk



Really a great album.


----------



## Bounces R Way

Funky. Really liked it. 8/10


----------



## NYRFANMANI

MFD beats as always 10/10. Entire song: 8/10


----------



## JurassicTunga

8/10. Enjoyed it. Nice on me ears.


----------



## Stylizer1

JurassicTunga said:


> 8/10. Enjoyed it. Nice on me ears.





7/10. Good song

This is my absolute favorite version of this Bob Marley song.

The vocals, the slow pace at first that builds, the drums/bongo's?

There is an edit near the middle due to a problems with the audio/video of such and old recording but the guy who fixed did a really good job.


----------



## EON

8/10. Was never a huge fan of Bob Marley's style of music but there is no denying he is very talented.


----------



## Mantis

8/10. Classic


----------



## Club

6.5/10


----------



## ProstheticConscience

TorontoBlueJays said:


> 6.5/10




0/10. An error occurred. Will forget about this thread for months and not bother to find out what that was supposed to be.


----------



## Club

Larry Fisherman - Smile


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

ProstheticConscience said:


> 0/10. An error occurred. Will forget about this thread for months and not bother to find out what that was supposed to be.





6/10 - Kinda meh, but I don't mind it.


----------



## Stylizer1

Carolinas Identity said:


> 6/10 - Kinda meh, but I don't mind it.




4/10


----------



## JurassicTunga

3.5/10. Just wasn't for me.


----------



## NYRFANMANI

09/10 Hell of a ride. Usually Slayer isn't my favourite. This song will defenitely be on some CD, yes I still do those.


----------



## Lebowski

NYRFANMANI said:


> 09/10 Hell of a ride. Usually Slayer isn't my favourite. This song will defenitely be on some CD, yes I still do those.





6/10. The kind of song that might grow on me if I gave it more time.


----------



## Benjamin

6/10


----------



## Augscura

2 out of 10


----------



## OilerPensfan97

7/10


----------



## JurassicTunga

5/10. Meshuggah's instrumentals are pretty good(I like the intro from Combustion especially), but I just can't get into the vocals.


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Can't go wrong with Slayer 7/10

Eyes Set To Kill


----------



## Lebowski

Bubba Thudd said:


> Can't go wrong with Slayer 7/10
> 
> Eyes Set To Kill





0/10

A big nope from me.


----------



## Dugray

Probably my favorite song from The Mirror's Truth
9/10


----------



## Lebowski

Dugray said:


> Probably my favorite song from The Mirror's Truth
> 9/10





I like it, first time I've heard of them. I'll have to look into them. 7/10


----------



## Stylizer1

Lebowski said:


> I like it, first time I've heard of them. I'll have to look into them. 7/10




10/10 obviously.


----------



## member 202355

1/10


----------



## Benjamin

8/10


----------



## JurassicTunga

3/10. Vocals didn't do it for me.


----------



## H3ckt1k

JurassicTunga said:


> 3/10. Vocals didn't do it for me.





6/10, liked the guitars at like 7:55


----------



## Benjamin

4/10 

Not a fan of that vocalist but maybe hes just not the best live.

Low quality audio on top of it coming from a live show.

The background electronic doesn't fit imo


----------



## koth

Benjamin said:


> 4/10
> 
> Not a fan of that vocalist but maybe hes just not the best live.
> 
> Low quality audio on top of it coming from a live show.
> 
> The background electronic doesn't fit imo







6.9/10. It wasn't bad. I've never heard them before, but I will check out some more.


----------



## OilerPensfan97

9/10

Absolutely ****ing love Gojira.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

4/10 Too redundant


----------



## Augscura

9 out of 10


----------



## Zodiac

not bad / better than i expected . . .6/10.


----------



## Cory Trevor

Zodiac said:


> not bad / better than i expected . . .6/10.





10 out of 10. 100% SRV is better than 80% of anything else.


----------



## Benjamin

3/10


----------



## Zodiac

not my type ...4/10.

heard this tune so many times but ...still, chills every time.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

6/10


----------



## Dugray

2/10

Not for me.


----------



## OilerPensfan97

9/10

Epic. Especially liked the drums and violins.


----------



## landy92mack29

2/10


----------



## Zodiac

2/10 ...i do like Clint Eastwood, tho.


----------



## EON

7//10. I had honestly never heard of Testament before, solid heavy metal song.


----------



## Benjamin

5/10


----------



## End of Line

5/10


----------



## EON

7/10


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

EON said:


> 7/10





4/10 - I want to like it, but it is just not my style. It is good though.


----------



## Benjamin

3/10. Not a fan of this singers vocals.


----------



## Augscura

2 out of 10


----------



## JurassicTunga

6/10. Liked the intro.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

JurassicTunga said:


> 6/10. Liked the intro.





8/10 - One of my favorite Metallica songs


----------



## Benjamin

3/10


----------



## Stylizer1

Benjamin said:


> 3/10




2/10 sounds like the soundtrack of a cartoon


----------



## Lebowski

Stylizer1 said:


> 2/10 sounds like the soundtrack of a cartoon





7/10


----------



## Mantis

Never heard of them before but that was not bad. 6.5/10


----------



## Zodiac

its a good one ...7/10.


----------



## EON

6/10.

Now, going from an 8 minute song to a 2 minute one.


----------



## JurassicTunga

7.5/10. Good song. Reminds me of The Hives.


----------



## Canadiens1958

9.5/10 Sympathy For the Devil

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBecM3CQVD8


----------



## Zodiac

9/10 ...kinda overdosed on that tune, but still gotta say its great.


----------



## landy92mack29

5/10


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

0.1/10


----------



## Benjamin

0/10 I hate everything about it


----------



## Augscura

Benjamin said:


> 0/10 I hate everything about it





I'm amazed at how many genres this band can disrespect in 1 song -1/10


----------



## ChicagoBlues

If I was on acid, I would give it a 10/10. But I'm not, soooooooo.......

---------------

This is from Greece, 2012. Good ol' fashion thrash metal. Nothing original about it; just great thrash metal.


----------



## Lebowski

ChicagoBlues said:


> If I was on acid, I would give it a 10/10. But I'm not, soooooooo.......
> 
> ---------------
> 
> This is from Greece, 2012. Good ol' fashion thrash metal. Nothing original about it; just great thrash metal.





I like it, sounds a lot like Slayer. 7/10


----------



## iamjs

Lebowski said:


> I like it, sounds a lot like Slayer. 7/10





I wish you would have given me any artist except Cake. I can't name a single song of theirs that I even remotely like. 

1/10


----------



## Stylizer1

iamjs said:


> I wish you would have given me any artist except Cake. I can't name a single song of theirs that I even remotely like.
> 
> 1/10




7/10


----------



## JurassicTunga

6/10. Not usually something I like, but not bad.


----------



## Club

6.5/10

I can't post youtube links so check out Hopsin - Bus that


----------



## Dooney

Paramore...After Laughter. The new album just came out. Not one bad song. Makes me so happy


----------



## Benjamin

TorontoBlueJays said:


> 6.5/10
> 
> I can't post youtube links so check out Hopsin - Bus that




Needs more n words. 0/10


----------



## ChicagoBlues

I really enjoyed that, Benjamin!! Very emotional. Great lyrics and had an early-90s lo-fi style of production. A very solid 8.5/10

Some very good noise in that song and I mean that in a very positive way.

-------------

This is part of the newer wave of old-school thrash metal (does that even make sense?). Germany, 2010


----------



## Zodiac

fair i guess. coulda been a little more interesting, imo. 5/10.


----------



## JurassicTunga

Not.. bad 6/10


----------



## Zodiac

always a big fan of Alex Skolnick ...solid tune = 7/10.


----------



## VoluntaryDom

Zodiac said:


> always a big fan of Alex Skolnick ...solid tune = 7/10.





Too long. 2/10.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

1/10


----------



## iamjs

Lil Yachty said:


> 1/10





I prefer the acoustic version 

I'm giving a 3/10 because it's still better than Cake and it's something I definitely didn't except to surface in this thread.


----------



## Benjamin

Sounds like menu music for a car/racing game. Didn't like or dislike. 3/10


----------



## JurassicTunga

5/10. It was only ok for me.


----------



## member 202355

5/10


----------



## Lebowski

Chet Donnelly said:


> 5/10





6/10. It's easy to listen to, wouldn't say I'm particularly a fan.


----------



## Mantis

That was pretty meh. 4/10


----------



## member 202355

3/10 Liked the first minute... the rest bored me tbh.


----------



## VoluntaryDom

Weird but good. 6.5/10


----------



## Benjamin

Annoying voice and sounds like generic pop.

1/10


----------



## VoluntaryDom

Not my thing. 2/10.


----------



## Lebowski

TheLegend27 said:


> Not my thing. 2/10.










0/10. Really not my thing.


----------



## Trap Jesus

9/10. Not sure if I like it so much just because it was introduced to me in The Big Lebowski and I'll always associate it with that crazy sequence, but regardless, love that song.


----------



## Benjamin

Is this satire? Something about it is off. Like the guy is purposely singing poorly.

1/10


----------



## OilerPensfan97

Swooping in and rating this before anyone else can. 10/10

I want TWO ratings for the following song. 1. How much you liked it, and 2. How crazy it is (regardless of whether you liked it or not).


----------



## member 202355

1. 5/10
2. 4/10


----------



## Benjamin

8 djents out of 10


----------



## member 202355

8/10 Make Them Suffer is becoming one of my favourites


----------



## JurassicTunga

7/10. Pretty good. Like the heavy parts. Cool/weird video too.


----------



## Deport Ogie

6.5/10 Basic but solid late 80's Thrash.


----------



## Stand Witness

Not my cup of tea, I would have liked it more when I went through a metal phase when I was younger. 4/10.

Here is one of my favourite songs, if not my favourite song:


----------



## Benjamin

2/10 boring


----------



## Augscura

2 out of 10


----------



## VoluntaryDom

Weird. Not really my thing. Also too long. Some of it was good though. 3/10.


----------



## Deport Ogie

TheLegend27 said:


>





2/10 I mean, I'm not immediately anti-pop but it needs to try something new or display an overwhelming amount of talent and this does neither.

Old school:


----------



## VoluntaryDom

Not amazing but I liked it. 6/10.


----------



## Zodiac

i like dogs, but i'm more of a cat person. 5/10.


----------



## VoluntaryDom

Very repetitive. 3/10.

Almost as repetitive as...


----------



## Zodiac

i dunno ...just kinda typical 'meh' stuff ...4/10 i guess.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Kinda cool, I guess. 6/10


----------



## Zodiac

not bad ...reminds me of some of that mid 80s thrash that i used to listen to on a regular basis. 6.5/10.


----------



## Benjamin

Not really a fan of instrumentals. Still, i can respect the skill.

4/10 but 4 is my cap for instrumentals.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Not a fan of the clean & screamo.

3/10

--------------

This has got to be my absolute favorite Cannibal Corpse cover.


----------



## Mantis

6/10


----------



## Zodiac

0/10.


----------



## VoluntaryDom

0/10. Intro basically made my ears die and entire sing struck me as boring.


----------



## Zodiac

heh ...brutal ...0/10 ...and i'm not doing that just to even the score ...its really that bad.


----------



## VoluntaryDom

A bit too depressing for my tastes. 4/10.


----------



## Alex Jones

TheLegend27 said:


> A bit too depressing for my tastes. 4/10.




1/10 Desiigner sucks, even for a mumble rapper he's talentless.


----------



## Benjamin

I get nothing out of it. 0/10


----------



## VoluntaryDom

Almost made me fall asleep. 1/10.


----------



## Lebowski

TheLegend27 said:


> Almost made me fall asleep. 1/10.





3/10

I think Bruno Mars is a talented guy, but his shtick has gone stale for me. I find him annoying when he's on the radio, and I'd never willingly listen to one of his songs.


----------



## Benjamin

Perfect for a car commercial. 0/10


----------



## Pharrell Williams

whoa i didn't know they still made that song over and over, 1/10

here is a song that makes you gay


----------



## landy92mack29

0/10


----------



## Club

Heard this before. I like it. 7/10

(Can't post youtube links but..)

I was a rock - Chance the Rapper


----------



## landy92mack29

5/10


----------



## GarfSnowed

landy92mack29 said:


> 5/10





5.5/10


----------



## Lebowski

GarfSnowed said:


> 5.5/10





5/10, somewhat boring to be honest.


----------



## JadedLeaf

^^^^^7/10. I've gotten so used to hearing Wolfmother that they're kind of meh to me now.
And sorry, this one is more for comedic purposes lol


----------



## Dugray

An error occured/10


----------



## ChicagoBlues

I call that Irish jigabilly.

6/10

twenty pilots song is a fun one...i like it. Perfume Genius was cool too....


----------



## JurassicTunga

7/10. Always in the mood for Thrash.


----------



## End of Line

6.5/10


----------



## Bones Malone

The first trade is always the toughest. It was very difficult for me, especially going to Winnipeg


----------



## Satastic

End of Line said:


> 6.5/10





7/10



I've been on a folk punk kick for months now, wondering how other people will enjoy it hahah


----------



## JurassicTunga

4/10. Didn't do it for me.


----------



## VoluntaryDom

2/10, not my thing.


----------



## Alex Jones

TheLegend27 said:


> 2/10, not my thing.




1/10. Pumped up kicks don't do anything to add to your speed.


----------



## Benjamin

0/10 I hate rap with a passion


----------



## Augscura

I don't think you've ever shared a song that was over a 3 for me mate =/ this one gets a light 2/10


----------



## Milos Krasic

Your link doesn't work.


----------



## JurassicTunga

6/10. Decent. heard it a lot over the years.


----------



## Lays

JurassicTunga said:


> 6/10. Decent. heard it a lot over the years.





Good song to relax and smoke a Marb Red to. (Exactly what I was doing as I listened) 6/10 

I don't know how to post videos but I'm listening to Ordinary World by Duran Duran right now. Not a fan of Duran Duran but this song is beautiful


----------



## Milos Krasic

Lays said:


> Good song to relax and smoke a Marb Red to. (Exactly what I was doing as I listened) 6/10
> 
> I don't know how to post videos but I'm listening to Ordinary World by Duran Duran right now. Not a fan of Duran Duran but this song is beautiful


----------



## Zodiac

Ordinary World by Duran Duran = 7/10 i guess.


----------



## VoluntaryDom

It's U2. Automatic 0/10.


----------



## Club

Video not available. 

But I've heard it before, really good!

*Fade Away - Rebelution*


----------



## JurassicTunga

Fade Away = 5/10. It's alright. Good for chilling out, I guess. Doesn't really hit the spot for me.


----------



## Zodiac

not too bad i guess ...6/10.


----------



## Dugray

7.5/10 not my favorite Queen song



Some quiet peaceful music.


----------



## Lebowski

Dugray said:


> 7.5/10 not my favorite Queen song
> 
> 
> 
> Some quiet peaceful music.





5/10

Decent as a background music in some movie I guess.


----------



## JurassicTunga

4/10 better than most rap for me at least.


----------



## Benjamin

5/10


----------



## NYRFANMANI

I expected a different singing voice. So soft. Idk for some reason I expected this to be metal core. And faster. Some instrumentals are great but not many. *03/10
*


Psychadelic rock, you may not like it.


----------



## Lebowski

Everything Tame Impala does ranges from good to amazing. 8/10


----------



## Zodiac

its decent ...7/10.


----------



## Birko19

6.5/10, the instrumental was good, but the singing killed it.


----------



## JurassicTunga

7/10. pleasant.


----------



## Benjamin

5/10 I'd give it higher but not a fan of the vocals.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Not a fan of that one. 1/10


----------



## End of Line

5/10

Just not that big of a fan of The Beatles. Always felt Led Zeppelin was king of music to come out of England.


----------



## Birko19

7.5/10, very good song even though it's not my style.


----------



## End of Line

7/10, Sax heavy but overall pretty enjoyable


----------



## Benjamin

6.5/10 Good vid too


----------



## JurassicTunga

6/10. It was ok. 


Just gotta say. The part @ 3:17 in this song is so good. 
As you were.


----------



## Zodiac

not bad 7/10.


----------



## irunthepeg

Zodiac said:


> not bad 7/10.





2/10 but only because it's not my taste.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

6/10, i can never tell how much i like kyle


----------



## Benjamin

Cringey/10


----------



## JurassicTunga

6.5/10. Not bad. I like this one more than the other one you posted. Almost sounds like Gojira in certain parts?


----------



## Benjamin

JurassicTunga said:


> 6.5/10. Not bad. I like this one more than the other one you posted. Almost sounds like Gojira in certain parts?




Try Make Them Suffer's 1st album(Lord of Woe) and their 2nd album(Neverbloom). They are deathcore albums. So, closer to Gojira. The songs I posted are from their metalcore albums.


----------



## End of Line

JurassicTunga said:


> 6.5/10. Not bad. I like this one more than the other one you posted. Almost sounds like Gojira in certain parts?





6/10


----------



## Zodiac

5.5/10 ...i liked it up until the dubstep.


----------



## plank

9.5/10


----------



## Zodiac

decent 7/10.


----------



## plank

7.5/10


----------



## Chairman Maouth

So much Neil Young in that. Gotta look those guys up.
8/10


----------



## plank

9/10 love the Beatles



Chairman Maouth said:


> So much Neil Young in that. Gotta look those guys up.
> 8/10
> 
> If you like Neil and Crazy Horse check out these guys too


----------



## Lebowski

8/10, had to look more into that band the minute I heard it.


----------



## Zodiac

not into rap ...but 4/10 i guess. i've heard worse.


----------



## forsbergavs32

easy 9/10, love Testament


----------



## Bounces R Way

3/10 just didn't go anywhere.


----------



## Zodiac

it's not too shabby ...7/10.


----------



## JurassicTunga

6.5/10. Rock and...sexy. Not bad.


----------



## Zodiac

pretty good ...go with a 7.5/10.


----------



## JurassicTunga

7/10. I liked it. Didn't expect to as much. Nice.


----------



## End of Line

7/10


----------



## Lebowski

End of Line said:


> 7/10





7/10 pretty good


----------



## End of Line

Lebowski said:


> 7/10 pretty good





9/10


----------



## Lebowski

End of Line said:


> 9/10





6/10

Not bad, but the only way I can appreciate that kind of music is when there's some kind of build up or pay off, a "drop" as they say. This one feels a bit redundant to me.


----------



## End of Line

Lebowski said:


> 6/10
> 
> Not bad, but the only way I can appreciate that kind of music is when there's some kind of build up or pay off, a "drop" as they say. This one feels a bit redundant to me.





I can see how it can be redundant. Instead of a build up it's more of a bass in your face right away instead of a melody of sorts and then the drop. 

8/10, solid all around


----------



## Benjamin

Didn't like or dislike. 5/10


----------



## JurassicTunga

4/10. Didn't hit the spot unfortunately.


----------



## Zodiac

yeah that's not bad ...7/10.


----------



## Slats432

Zodiac said:


> yeah that's not bad ...7/10.





Ozzy rocks. 8/10


----------



## MXD

Slats432 said:


> Ozzy rocks. 8/10





7.5. Faaaaaarrrrr from my favorite Maiden song.


----------



## JurassicTunga

6.5/10. Not bad. Liked it more than i thought.


----------



## Benjamin

5/10

Instrumental was decent. Vocals were on the weak side.


----------



## landy92mack29

1/10


----------



## VoluntaryDom

annoying. 2/10


----------



## End of Line

3/10


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

6/10. Starts off kinda boring with an early 2000's chill electronic vibe, but I like the dubstep sounds (I think that's what it is) that come in.


----------



## Gordon Lightfoot

6/10. Starts off kinda boring with an early 2000's chill electronic vibe, but I like the dubstep sounds (I think that's what it is) that come in.


----------



## End of Line

William Faulkner said:


> 6/10. Starts off kinda boring with an early 2000's chill electronic vibe, but I like the dubstep sounds (I think that's what it is) that come in.





GRiZ is kind of a mix between drum & bass, funk, and live instrumentation. Love his version of Funk.

6/10, too short


----------



## Benjamin

I found it boring and im really not a fan of the vocals but its not objectively bad either.

3/10


----------



## JurassicTunga

Not a big fan of Metalcore I guess it is, but i give it 6/10. Which is pretty good.


----------



## CuriousGeorge

7/10.


----------



## landy92mack29

0/10


----------



## End of Line

6.5/10, not the biggest Green Day fan but it's still a solid track and imo better than "American Idiot" off the same album


----------



## MXD

End of Line said:


> 6.5/10, not the biggest Green Day fan but it's still a solid track and imo better than "American Idiot" off the same album





.... Pas capab'. 2.5/10.

Back to High School for this one.


----------



## JurassicTunga

7/10. interesting.


----------



## Megaterio Llamas

0/10. Not my cup of tea personally. Headache inducing even.


----------



## MXD

JurassicTunga said:


> 7/10. interesting.





Wow, I didn't even know that band -- sounds a bit like a raw, low-budget produced Opeth-meets-Arch Enemy (but older than those two bands, I suppose). Speaking of Arch Enemy (see my file)



Megaterio Llamas said:


> 0/10. Not my cup of tea personally. Headache inducing even.





Duh, considering what you posted that's was... predictable.

5 out of 10. Listenable. Better than 90% of current "Country" music.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Very good! Like it a lot! 8/10

----


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

ChicagoBlues said:


> Very good! Like it a lot! 8/10
> 
> ----





6.5/10

Hook was dope as hell, and the vocals, while not really my style, weren't bad either.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Wellllll........*she* is the main vocalist anyway, soooooo..........

As far as the above music? 5/10 It was entertaining. 

------------


----------



## MXD

ChicagoBlues said:


> Wellllll........*she* is the main vocalist anyway, soooooo..........
> 
> As far as the above music? 5/10 It was entertaining.
> 
> ------------





Well... That's why I spend some time on this thread. It's not REALLY my style, but... I don't know, that's an 8.5/10, and that may be a little conservative since I'm not sure this is the kind of stuff I'd be able to stand for longer than 30 minutes which may explain why I'm docking a .5, but that's probably not the point. I'm not even sure I played myself something that's worth a 10 so far (... 8 from Sunny Day Real Estate might be one).


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Very nice! 8/10

I think William Faulkner would enjoy this little project; it reminds me of The Fall.

-----------

German thrash 1985


----------



## Megaterio Llamas

3/10 -- quite a bit better than the tracks that preceded it on the last page. Still far from my cup of tea.


----------



## JurassicTunga

6.5/10. Different


----------



## Slats432

JurassicTunga said:


> 6.5/10. Different





2/10 Sorry, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Zodiac

works for me. Michael Schenker is damn good. 7.5/10


----------



## MXD

Slats432 said:


> 2/10 Sorry, not my cup of tea.





...UGGH. 3/10. Sounds like Helloween trying to purposely issue ****.

*(WILL EDIT)*



>





Eh.... Yeah, I prefered the first. That's a 2/10.


----------



## Zodiac

decent ...7/10.


----------



## End of Line

8/10


----------



## Megaterio Llamas

6/10 Interesting.


----------



## MXD

Megaterio Llamas said:


> 6/10 Interesting.





Very, very good! 8

Sorry for lack of originality.


----------



## Megaterio Llamas

^^^^
6/10 Surprisingly tuneful, not quite getting the zombied vocal but it's an interesting approach


----------



## ChiGuySez

Megaterio Llamas said:


> ^^^^
> 6/10 Surprisingly tuneful, not quite getting the zombied vocal but it's an interesting approach




8/10. Like Trower and Bridge of Sighs a lot. Friend used to cover that album.


----------



## Ricchi e Poveri

I guess this is a cover song because all the old farts in the audience seem to enjoy the tune. But I don't.
2/10


----------



## HonestBender27

Supersic said:


>





I really liked that, 7/10. Their image reminded me a lot of Mgla, but their sound is more polished. I like Mgla better though, but i'll definitely listen for more of The Committee. 

Today in honor of the eclipse, I went with "The Sun No Longer Rises" by Immortal...


----------



## End of Line

7/10


----------



## MXD

End of Line said:


> 7/10





... Yeah! Something I might definitely enjoy if it never veers into pseudo-dance territory. 7.5.

And because circumstances :


----------



## Club

Heard this before, I like it! 8.5/10

Junky - Brockhampton


----------



## JurassicTunga

3.5/10. Sorry, rap/hip hop is just not my thing most of the time.


----------



## Benjamin

Respect it but not my subgenre of my metal. 5/10

Not that this is either tho:


----------



## Zodiac

its alright ...go with 6/10.


----------



## End of Line

Zodiac said:


> its alright ...go with 6/10.





That was.... interesting but had a nice beat to it 6/10


----------



## MXD

End of Line said:


> That was.... interesting but had a nice beat to it 6/10





On one hand, Daft Punk's switch from big beat to funk-inspired music was really apt.
On the other hand... I've heard better from them. 6/10.

..... And for stupid time.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

6/10 - Not quite sure why, but I always liked that song.



^ can't wait for this album to drop


----------



## JurassicTunga

7.5/10. Pretty dang good.


----------



## MXD

I actually like that. 7/10.


----------



## Deku

6/10 not a fan of the vocals. The rest is cool.


----------



## MXD

Deku said:


> 6/10 not a fan of the vocals. The rest is cool.





The first tier of the song sounds like a Tsuguru-Chamizen band playing Enio Morricone music with a guy rapping on top, and that was interesting. 5/10.

So this happened...


----------



## Megaterio Llamas

7/10. Not bad, and the girls are cute.


This one's a cover of a favorite Donovan track of mine by a local artist of my generation from my home town. The local scenery from the distant past never fails to bring a tear to my eye.





Here is the original for reference. Rate both if you like


----------



## Club

Love it 7/10


if you cant click the song it's called 

xxxtentacion - i spoke to the devil in miami he said everything would be fine


It's a deep song, tbh. it makes me think of my older days where I would sit alone and drink.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

^ Home boy was hard to understand, but I liked it. 7/10


----------



## Tofveve

^ I'm too scared to rate that. 8/10 I think.


----------



## End of Line

9.5/10


----------



## MXD

End of Line said:


> 9.5/10





It started great and ended up ... well, bland.
4/10.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

MXD said:


> It started great and ended up ... well, bland.
> 4/10.





I have no idea wtf I just watched, but I love it.

7.5/10


----------



## JurassicTunga

7.5/10. Babymetal is so...interesting.


----------



## Ricchi e Poveri

10/10 because I bought this record when it came out and I was on tour with them


----------



## MXD

Supersic said:


> 10/10 because I bought this record when it came out and I was on tour with them





Touring with Orbituary, listening to... Boney M. I really like that. It's a fun song and it's catchy as hell. 7

Sorry for delayed post. I realized there was some serious full-frontal nudity in the vid ÃƒÅ’ was about to post, so I changed YouTube file (using an IMO better version with this one)


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

4.5/10

I do not like H.I.M.


----------



## MXD

Carolinas Identity said:


> 4.5/10
> 
> I do not like H.I.M.





Legendary song, 8/10.


----------



## Megaterio Llamas

^^^
I liked that one a lot - 8/10


----------



## Stuzchuk

Megaterio Llamas said:


>




easy listening blues... 7/10


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

alpine4life said:


> easy listening blues... 7/10





I guess I can see how some people may like this but I am definitely not one of those people.

3/10


----------



## Ricchi e Poveri

3/10 because of the cheesy clownshow video. Painful to watch.


----------



## MXD

Supersic said:


> 3/10 because of the cheesy clownshow video. Painful to watch.





That's .. let's say 7. With the understanding that it could easily be a 9 with a different kind of production. Melodic Black Metal...sortof.


----------



## Megaterio Llamas

4/10^^^

Not my bag


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Megaterio Llamas said:


> 4/10^^^
> 
> Not my bag





3/10

wtf was that??


----------



## Zodiac

i'm not crazy about the cookie monster vocals, but overall, it's alright. 6/10.


----------



## MXD

Zodiac said:


> i'm not crazy about the cookie monster vocals, but overall, it's alright. 6/10.





Not terrible, but too much cheese to be really enjoyable outside of its context. 5.5/10.


----------



## Edgar Carrow

MXD said:


> Not terrible, but too much cheese to be really enjoyable outside of its context. 5.5/10.





7. 
Reminds me of Nick Cave a little bit. 

[Yt]DrDM6V08wcE[/MEDIA]


----------



## Club

7.5/10 lol 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA49DaVmJWQ

GZA feat RZA - Liquid Swords


----------



## End of Line

4/10 , not for me


----------



## Megaterio Llamas

^^^6/10 not my style but it seems okay...


----------



## MXD

Megaterio Llamas said:


> ^^^6/10 not my style but it seems okay...





I could probably really like that if it was slightly less... sleepy. As it is now, it'S okay, just something I'd probably never listen to on purpose. 6.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

6.5 out of 10. Not my first choice, but I didn't mind it.


----------



## VoluntaryDom

Carolinas Identity said:


> 6.5 out of 10. Not my first choice, but I didn't mind it.





9/10 pretty good


----------



## HansonBro

DominicBoltsFan said:


> 9/10 pretty good





Didn't even bother

Used to love gettin high and listening to this beut 
https://youtu.be/d1qIrmQowjQ


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Thank you for posting the link. Sometimes vids do not work.

311 is ok. 6/10 Good band

-------------------------
This is a cover from 1968 of a classic Eddie Cochran song from 1958. This just might be the first metal song ever. I know that is saying a lot because Black Sabbath was right there as well coming out with some heavy stuff in 1968.


----------



## HansonBro

ChicagoBlues said:


> Thank you for posting the link. Sometimes vids do not work.
> 
> 311 is ok. 6/10 Good band
> 
> -------------------------
> This is a cover from 1968 of a classic Eddie Cochran song from 1958. This just might be the first metal song ever. I know that is saying a lot because Black Sabbath was right there as well coming out with some heavy stuff in 1968.





Meh 5/10


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

HansonBro said:


> Meh 5/10


----------



## MXD

HansonBro said:


> Didn't even bother
> 
> Used to love gettin high and listening to this beut




What's probably my favorite 311 song is actually on Soundsystem (Life's Not A Race). I've certainly "posted" it earlier and it was litterally the song I was listening before "this one".



Carolinas Identity said:


> wanna be perfect circle cover band is wannabe





What the.... 3.


I saw "Wannabe cover" and that was enough to tune on to


----------



## Bounces R Way

3/10, some things should just not be covered.


----------



## JurassicTunga

6/10. That's chill.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Slayer rooooolz
10/10

------------

This is the other band of Goatwhore's vocalist.


----------



## Zodiac

not bad ...good riffage. 7/10.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Cool song! 8/10 tough...evil...reminded me of Venom/Emporor 

---------------

Earlier Soilent Green. You thought the riffing was bad ass in the other song? Check this one out!! New Orleans at its finest. Southern sludge with some speed mixed in.


----------



## Zodiac

ya its decent ...give it a 7/10. i liked it about the same as the other one.


----------



## Edgar Carrow

Elton John is great. 9.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Excellent!

Should be called The Roger Waters Blues Explosion

12/10

-------------------

A decent study in thrash from Spain.


----------



## Zodiac

not crazy about the vocals, but the music is decent ...6/10.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Crisix' vocals are annoying for sure. Just a decent study in thrash.

Slipknot? 6.5/10 
I automatically think of Joey Jordison. He kicks ass.

-------------------

Toronto's finest metal band. From 1987


----------



## Megaterio Llamas

^^^
I don't like it at all by I think it's probably a quality representation of the style.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Awesome song! Never heard it before. 9/10

-----------------

Cool band from Sweden


----------



## Bounces R Way

7/10 shredderific


----------



## Zodiac

its alright ...6/10.


----------



## Ricchi e Poveri

10/10 I love this song so much, thank you.


----------



## Ben Matlock

Supersic said:


> 10/10 I love this song so much, thank you.





11/10
My favorite song by my favorite artist. Monday was a dark, dark day, hence:


----------



## ChicagoBlues

6.5/10

Was a fan of Boomtown Rats; fave song Up All Night.....

.................


----------



## mobilus

somethingsomething/10


----------



## Dugray

5/10 Alright. I guess.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Not bad. Has some space and air to it. 6.5/10

-----------------


----------



## JurassicTunga

7/10 decent


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Bathory is the best one-man band ever. 10/10

------------------


----------



## Ricchi e Poveri

9/10 only downgrade is that the monsters don't look like the actual musicians. A Monster Araya or Monster King would have been better imho.


----------



## MXD

Supersic said:


> 9/10 only downgrade is that the monsters don't look like the actual musicians. A Monster Araya or Monster King would have been better imho.





She might be admirable in many ways outside of her music, but... 4/10.


----------



## Dugray

Was okay 4/10


----------



## beowulf

3/10 tried to like it more but just couldn't

New APC


----------



## HansonBro

beowulf said:


> 3/10 tried to like it more but just couldn't
> 
> New APC




Ugh. Another artist trying to be different from what they are known for...ala offspring, Linkin Park etc. 2/10


----------



## beowulf

HansonBro said:


> Ugh. Another artist trying to be different from what they are known for...ala offspring, Linkin Park etc. 2/10




How is different from anything APC has done before?


----------



## HansonBro

beowulf said:


> How is different from anything APC has done before?



Well for starters having 11 different band members must make it tough. But particularly I was speaking of Maynard. I still live in the days of tripping out to Tool.

APC has been on and off for years and again with 11 members its tough to keep what identity they might have had. 
This wasn't bad though


----------



## beowulf

I think that's the whole point of APC, it's a band that allow MJK to do something different from Tool and Puscifer where he has more control over the creative process. It also allows him to play with different musicians he likes.


----------



## HansonBro

Now THIS is a song


----------



## HansonBro

beowulf said:


> I think that's the whole point of APC, it's a band that allow MJK to do something different from Tool and Puscifer where he has more control over the creative process. It also allows him to play with different musicians he likes.



That's a fair point. But for me anyways, I've always identified APC as Tool 2.0 I guess. It's tough to say "oh this is my favorite band of all time", but Tool just might be that for me. And when an artist changes it usually sucks.

As far as APC go's, Judith was good too. Could semi trip to some of it at least. The song you posted I found boring and uninspiring in many ways other then the marching drums for all of 10 seconds


----------



## HansonBro

Anyways, to keep the ball rolling


----------



## beowulf

HansonBro said:


> That's a fair point. But for me anyways, I've always identified APC as Tool 2.0 I guess. It's tough to say "oh this is my favorite band of all time", but Tool just might be that for me. And when an artist changes it usually sucks.
> 
> As far as APC go's, Judith was good too. Could semi trip to some of it at least. The song you posted I found boring and uninspiring in many ways other then the marching drums for all of 10 seconds



Same with me and Tool I listen to them on a daily basis but I love them.


----------



## OilerPensfan97

Hansen's video: 8/10


----------



## holy

5/10 not something I'd usually listen to, but pretty decent for what it is.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Cool f***in song 6.5/10

Had a very familiar keyboard "riff", but that bass line was bad ass. Reminded me a teensy bit of Scissor Sisters.

---------------

I just can't get enough of these guys.


----------



## Future GOAT

Not bad, 6/10 though not my favorite genre.

How bout this.

Dat solo at 3:04...


----------



## AveryQuietMan

i can dig it. 8/10 not my cup of tea but rock on.


----------



## iamjs

AveryQuietMan said:


> i can dig it. 8/10 not my cup of tea but rock on.




I don't know where, but I've actually heard this before. I'm digging it.

7/10


----------



## MXD

That was.... more than just a bit pointless. I could really like something similar, just not this.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

It's a fun song. 7/10

---------------


----------



## NYRFANMANI

07/10


----------



## gumgum

analog production is cool and i like the guy's voice too, 7/10


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Took a while to get going, but very cool. Nice vibes. 8/10

I am currently listening to this track I just uploaded today:


It is quite long, but I hope y'all enjoy.


----------



## John Price

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Took a while to get going, but very cool. Nice vibes. 8/10
> 
> I am currently listening to this track I just uploaded today:
> 
> 
> It is quite long, but I hope y'all enjoy.





gosh bless


----------



## ChicagoBlues

RE: Nick Corrigan song. It's not like it's bad or anything, but it is so safe in its median registries and restricted frequencies. 5/10

---------------

I love the darkness of Centhron mixed with dancy keyboard riffs and typical German-style oompa polka music. I've heard quite a bit of their stuff, now, and like them a lot. This song is more cool and has an operatic goth to it and is a bit scary. Apropos for Halloween, I guess.


----------



## End of Line

Hardstyle mixed with what appears to be Norwegian black metal. Interesting 5.5/10


----------



## Zodiac

not my kinda thing ...3/10. video was somewhat interesting i guess.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Winger? 4/10 Kip Winger definitely has a great voice, but cock rock is just bad bad bad.

---------------

This stuff is part of the new wave of old-school Nitzer Ebb-style industrial.


----------



## Javaman

ChicagoBlues said:


> Winger? 4/10 Kip Winger definitely has a great voice, but cock rock is just bad bad bad.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> This stuff is part of the new wave of old-school Nitzer Ebb-style industrial.






7/10

I'd rank it higher, but it's a bit repetitive.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Javaman said:


> 7/10
> 
> I'd rank it higher, but it's a bit repetitive.





Repetitive? That's the whole point of industrial music. Get it? Industrial? Factory? Repetition? Stamping out machined parts in a repetitive manner? Industrial is supposed to be repetitive. The repetition lends to the trancy nature of industrial.

RE: The La's.......great song 9/10

--------------


----------



## JurassicTunga

6/10. Alright song there.


----------



## Zodiac

didn't do all that much for me, but it can surely get worse ...4/10.


----------



## End of Line

7/10


----------



## CuriousGeorge

7/10.


----------



## Dugray

The one positive is that it ended/10


----------



## CuriousGeorge

7/10.


----------



## Zodiac

cute girl, somewhat catchy music ...but its not something i could take very much of ...i'd give it a 5/10, i guess. fair.


----------



## Ricchi e Poveri

This is really bad. Optics and sound. Weaksauce. 1/10 - One point because of the old Jaguar.


----------



## Zodiac

you could have at least followed it up with something half way decent. 2/10.


----------



## Ricchi e Poveri

Worst weaksauce ever on hfboards. Really bad. Extremely weak and painful to my ears. 0/10


----------



## Zodiac

it's alright 6/10.


----------



## CuriousGeorge

7/10.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Took a while to get going, but very cool. Nice vibes. 8/10
> 
> I am currently listening to this track I just uploaded today:
> 
> 
> It is quite long, but I hope y'all enjoy.




Is this actually you?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Is this actually you?



it is


----------



## yangmang

10/10.


----------



## Zodiac

not into it too much ...3/10. not my style of music.


----------



## JurassicTunga

8/10. Solid track


----------



## Hammettf2b

3/10. Never did like that type of vocals


----------



## yangmang

7/10


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Not really my thing, but I can understand how some could find it catchy. 1/10.


----------



## yangmang

2/10.


----------



## King Narwhal

Sounds good. No clue what the f*** they are saying.

The video kind of turned me off, so I'll give it 5/10.


----------



## yangmang

10/10.


----------



## Elvs

yangmang said:


> 10/10.





A very original music video to say the least. But as for the music itself? 0/10.


----------



## JurassicTunga

5/10. It's ok. Relaxing music
which is quite a difference from what i'm gonna link haha.


----------



## AveryQuietMan

JurassicTunga said:


> 5/10. It's ok. Relaxing music
> which is quite a difference from what i'm gonna link haha.





7/10 i like it, i will have to check this band out. would like to see what else they have to offer.
ill do the same and post something different.


----------



## End of Line

Was not expecting that tempo change. Thumbs up to the change though. 6/10

"Highly recommend listening with good over the ear headphones"


----------



## Alexander the Gr8

End of Line said:


> Was not expecting that tempo change. Thumbs up to the change though. 6/10
> 
> "Highly recommend listening with good over the ear headphones"





Gets tiring after a while. 3/10


----------



## AveryQuietMan

Eazy for Kuzy said:


> Gets tiring after a while. 3/10




9/10

baited.... but.... same song... lets go


----------



## iamjs

I thought I would like this. Gave it a second spin but nah.

3/10


----------



## Chairman Maouth

*This video is not available.*


----------



## ChicagoBlues

That was a really nice song. Kind of a spoken word beat sumthn sumthn put to music. 7/10

Some quite good stuff being posted.

@Jurassic: That music is relaxing for me and the Dissection song ruled!
Naked Raygun played for me.....6.5/10 good band
Love the Jeff Pianki song


----------



## OilerPensfan97

7/10


----------



## Asiantuntija

OilerPensfan97 said:


> 7/10





7+/10

I don't usually listen that kind of music, but they had some attitude in song.



In my opinion Terence Howard goes really hard on this one. Great beat, flow & lyrics. Song only gets better as it goes on. Better than 99 % of new school rappers. What you think?


----------



## murrough

Rap is not really my thing but that was not too bad. umm 5-6/10


----------



## Club




----------



## MXD

Mittelstadt said:


>





Great, Absolutely great. 9.


----------



## End of Line

4/10, not really my thing


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Holy crap! This thread has died.

1/10 for the song above.

But 1,000,000/10 for the Joyner Lucas rap. Beautiful.


----------



## CuriousGeorge

4/10.


----------



## MXD

1. Didn't even listen.

Because there's nothing better to listen to reggae/dub during coldwaves...


----------



## Zodiac

5/10 ...so-so.


----------



## MXD

Zodiac said:


> 5/10 ...so-so.





Someone asked me recently if I had an "entertainment" guilty pleasure.
Nothing came to mind, but... Billy Idol really, really should've.

8.5


----------



## Panteras

not bad actually was pleasantly surprised. Solid 8


----------



## phrenssoa

That was thoroughly enjoyable though a little slow. 7/10



Music starts at 1:05


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Loved it loved it loved! 10/10
And the 16 Horsepower? oh yeah

-------------

I know this song is cheesy, but I love it.


----------



## Zodiac

i like my fair share of cheeze as well ...but i'm not into that one too much. 4/10.

he's some fromage that i enjoy ...


----------



## MXD

5. It's not Provel, at least.


----------



## Zodiac

never listened to much Weezer, because i never cared for the few tunes i did hear ...but i'd say that was so-so ...5/10.


----------



## Bumpus

Gotta like Tool. Solid choice. 7/10


----------



## MXD

Well... That was fun. I wouldn't say good. Just fun. 6
Here's .... close to the opposite perspective, and exactly what I was listening.


----------



## AveryQuietMan

MXD said:


> Well... That was fun. I wouldn't say good. Just fun. 6
> Here's .... close to the opposite perspective, and exactly what I was listening.





9/10 from a druid.

opposite perspective as well.... suburban kids depression.


----------



## Zodiac

4.5/10 ...was never into Blink182 ...or pop punk in general. could be worse, but not my thing.


----------



## TJ Hooker

0/10


----------



## Zodiac

5/10


----------



## Bounces R Way

8/10

Great track and love the art.


----------



## AveryQuietMan

Bounces R Way said:


> 8/10
> 
> Great track and love the art.





6/10



dont let this thread die.


----------



## Zodiac

6/10 ...it's not bad.

i don't listen to her much, but this is probably my favorite Shakira tune ...


----------



## Club

Zodiac said:


> 6/10 ...it's not bad.
> 
> i don't listen to her much, but this is probably my favorite Shakira tune ...




SHAKIRA! 7/10


----------



## iamjs

2/10, was literally exhausted of it after 20 seconds.


----------



## Bounces R Way

Prrretty good. 7/10


----------



## Uncle Rotter

7/10. I remember them being hyped by the English music press at the time.


----------



## MXD

Uncle Rotter said:


> 7/10. I remember them being hyped by the English music press at the time.





This is... reeeeeeeeely good. 8.5.


----------



## Club

I like the intro 7.5/10


----------



## Bounces R Way

Fiercely dislike, just not for me. 1/10


----------



## MXD

Bounces R Way said:


> Fiercely dislike, just not for me. 1/10





Not terrible by any stretch, but that's the kind of thing that leaves me completely indifferent. Let's say 5 out of 10.


----------



## OilerPensfan97

8/10


----------



## Zodiac

8/10 ...love the old school Metallica.


----------



## OilerPensfan97

8.5/10


----------



## Bounces R Way

8/10


----------



## iamjs

5/10.


----------



## MXD

iamjs said:


> 5/10.




Wut? 4.

I'll totally  myself after that 10 minutes of stimulation in exactly 48 hours.


----------



## AveryQuietMan

MXD said:


> Wut? 4.
> 
> I'll totally **** myself after that 10 minutes of stimulation in exactly 48 hours.





9/10 epic


----------



## ThatSaid

AveryQuietMan said:


> 9/10 epic





Not the biggest Counting Crows fans, but 6/10 for the nostalgia.


----------



## AveryQuietMan

ThatSaid said:


> Not the biggest Counting Crows fans, but 6/10 for the nostalgia.





7/10.... nice beat.....lyrics kill the song.


----------



## Hoverhand

AveryQuietMan said:


> 7/10.... nice beat.....lyrics kill the song.




5/10 Not a rap guy but it was mildly entertaining.


----------



## tacogeoff

Hoverhand said:


> 5/10 Not a rap guy but it was mildly entertaining.





no too shabby for an oldie 7/10


----------



## MXD

I can't believe I missed Odelein.

Tarzan Boy is ... meh. 4


----------



## AveryQuietMan

MXD said:


> I can't believe I missed Odelein.
> 
> Tarzan Boy is ... meh. 4





5/10 typical super group


----------



## MXD

AveryQuietMan said:


> 5/10 typical super group




...IT's ATDI. 7.


----------



## AveryQuietMan

MXD said:


> ...IT's ATDI. 7.





9/10.... music like this is very underrated. it takes you to another place, the video helps but the song is paramount.


----------



## AveryQuietMan

10/10


----------



## Ricchi e Poveri

8/10


----------



## Bounces R Way

6/10 wish I spoke more German. Or some German. Or any German.


----------



## AveryQuietMan

Bounces R Way said:


> 6/10 wish I spoke more German. Or some German. Or any German.





4/10


----------



## Dont Toews Me Bro

AveryQuietMan said:


> 4/10





9/10 song
9/10 guitar playing
5/10 rendition. Way too staccato for a song that should flow from one verse to the next.


----------



## Conrad McBenis

Dont Toews Me Bro said:


> 9/10 song
> 9/10 guitar playing
> 5/10 rendition. Way too staccato for a song that should flow from one verse to the next.




You're supposed to post music after your rating, idiot.


----------



## AveryQuietMan




----------



## cupcrazyman

CuriousGeorge said:


> 4/10.





It should illegal to make music like this !


----------



## MXD

AveryQuietMan said:


>





... Averages a 7. Execution is great.


----------



## Zodiac

i'll go with 7/10. i'm a kid of the 80s, so the nostalgia factor is in play.


----------



## Bounces R Way

Made me remourn my dead cat from a couple years ago. Soo... 2/10


----------



## MXD

Surrender left me a tad disappointed. Still, 7.5, because I was happy to hear something I hadn't heard in ages. There are a few songs worth 10 on Exit Planet Dust and Dig Your Own Hole, and I have yet to hear a better instrumental song than The Private Psychedelic Reel.


----------



## AveryQuietMan

MXD said:


> Surrender left me a tad disappointed. Still, 7.5, because I was happy to hear something I hadn't heard in ages. There are a few songs worth 10 on Exit Planet Dust and Dig Your Own Hole, and I have yet to hear a better instrumental song than The Private Psychedelic Reel.





7/10... really good but the vocals turn me off a bit. i still like it dont get me wrong.

to each their own i guess.


----------



## MXD

AveryQuietMan said:


> 7/10... really good but the vocals turn me off a bit. i still like it dont get me wrong.
> 
> to each their own i guess.





7. I'd like to hear a non-live a version. His voice annoys me quite a bit on this version, but the music is great.


----------



## Bounces R Way

Made me remourn my dead hard drive. Soo.. solid 8.5/10
Really unique sound these guys have, most recently did some wicked work on the _Hanna _soundtrack


----------



## Ricchi e Poveri

10/10 so good. outstanding music. thank you.


----------



## NYRFANMANI

Turkish? cool stuff. 7/10


----------



## McDrailers

Reminds me of fallout 4 so I'll give it an 8/10


----------



## AveryQuietMan

Newfy OilPenguin said:


> Reminds me of fallout 4 so I'll give it an 8/10





fishing for a 10? well you got it 10/10


----------



## Zodiac

not bad. 6/10


----------



## Bounces R Way

8/10

RIP Tom Petty one of greatest songwriters ever IMO
Stevie Nicks still a mega babe


----------



## Backyardmovies




----------



## Lays

Backyardmovies said:


>




Meh. 5/10. Not a BB fan but I recommend anyone should listen to their cover of “Who Wants to Live Forever.” I like their version a lot more than Queen’s. 

Anyway, here’s mine


----------



## Backyardmovies

Lays said:


> Meh. 5/10. Not a BB fan but I recommend anyone should listen to their cover of “Who Wants to Live Forever.” I like their version a lot more than Queen’s.
> 
> Anyway, here’s mine





4/10


----------



## tacogeoff

Backyardmovies said:


> 4/10





7.5/10 enjoyed that

sometimes I just like a heavy song to wake me up in the afternoon


----------



## Ricchi e Poveri

6/10
Never liked this band very much but everyone else seems to like it. So I enjoy everyone else having fun with it and give 6 points.


----------



## Javaman

Ricchi e Poveri said:


> 6/10
> Never liked this band very much but everyone else seems to like it. So I enjoy everyone else having fun with it and give 6 points.





Well I have to give that 10/10 since that's the song my wife marched down the aisle to at our wedding.



It's short... just listen to the whole song.


----------



## MXD

Javaman said:


> Well I have to give that 10/10 since that's the song my wife marched down the aisle to at our wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> It's short... just listen to the whole song.





Great, Great, great!
I mean... I knew that before, didn't exactly expect to see this here. Solid 9. 



(Yes, it's the Sabbath cover, and yes, it's 3 times longer than the original)


----------



## c9777666

8.5/10. It's a wicked impressive Sabbath cover.


----------



## Megaterio Llamas

4.5/10


----------



## Zodiac

decent tune 7/10.


----------



## Godzilla

Not a fan of this type of music but it has a catchy melody....and a really cool video. 8/10


----------



## MXD

Godzilla said:


> Not a fan of this type of music but it has a catchy melody....and a really cool video. 8/10





This ... really, but really reminded of the late The 69 Eyes material, in that it's pretty much Elvis-meets-something-else. In that case, Elvis-meets-Cowpunk-meets-Trash (as oppposed to Elvis-meets-GnR-meets-pre-Floodland Sisters of Mercy). 8.


----------



## sr edler

MXD said:


>





Way too hipster for my taste. I liked the fact that the intro reminded me of SpongeBob SquarePants though. 4/10.


----------



## MXD

Not bad at all, but definitely not something I'd spontaneously listen to. 6


----------



## CageRage

Not a big fan. I will give it a 5. Sounds like someone threw down a drum beat and then just kept adding random sounds. To be fair, it is Sunday morning and I am hung over. It would probably sound a lot better on Friday/Saturday night.


----------



## sr edler

Tremor said:


> Not a big fan. I will give it a 5. Sounds like someone threw down a drum beat and then just kept adding random sounds. To be fair, it is Sunday morning and I am hung over. It would probably sound a lot better on Friday/Saturday night.





Not catchy enough to get more than a 5/10. And both band members looks like massive hipster douchebags, especially the drummer/singer.


----------



## MXD

A song that always made me feel like, WTF, THE DRUM!!!
4.


----------



## Ricchi e Poveri

Very much Type-O-like. Which I like of course! 8.5/10


----------



## Saint Loser

Ricchi e Poveri said:


> Very much Type-O-like. Which I like of course! 8.5/10




7....sounds like the frolicky part of a 1980s romantic comedy


----------



## member 157595

Saint Loser said:


> 7....sounds like the frolicky part of a 1980s romantic comedy





GWAR out of 10. CC rules.


----------



## MXD

OmniCube said:


> GWAR out of 10. CC rules.





Far from my favorite. 6.5.


----------



## Zodiac

interesting. not bad ...6.5/10.


----------



## Ricchi e Poveri

That was very whiny. 1/10 Sorry.


----------



## Saint Loser

this thread is dead......sayonara


----------



## AveryQuietMan

f*** off.

keep it going


----------



## AveryQuietMan




----------



## Zodiac

i prefer the Don Henley version, which is packed with nostalgia for me ...but this is pretty good ...i'd go with 7/10.


----------



## sr edler

5/10.


----------



## Dont Toews Me Bro

Didn't listen because I have a job and don't have time to watch YouTube videos all day but it looks dumb so I'll say 2/10.


----------



## ChicagoBlues




----------



## iamjs

ChicagoBlues said:


>





6/10, but very dangerously close to dropping based on how much more I hear it this summer. I'm not in STL, so that ranking should be safe.


----------



## ChicagoBlues

Oh no! Nuh uh! 

You did not just post Death!!! 
One of THE original punk bands. 

10/10


----------



## ChicagoBlues

As thread slowly dies again 

Bye bye music thread


----------



## Cloud

ChicagoBlues said:


> Oh no! Nuh uh!
> 
> You did not just post Death!!!
> One of THE original punk bands.
> 
> 10/10





5/10.....never been a fan of growly speed metal....now progressive metal on the other hand...


----------



## ThePlanet

5/10 because I'm a jerk.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="Alice In Chains - Love, Hate, Love - YouTube" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Ben Matlock

ThePlanet said:


> 5/10 because I'm a jerk.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="Alice In Chains - Love, Hate, Love - YouTube" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>




7/10. A for effort, but stylistically not the type of music I would listen to for 7 minutes. Make that 6/10 because it was so damn long.


----------



## Iron Mike Sharpe

4/10.


----------



## Dexter Sinister

I hate country, so naturally I thought I'd hate it....then I listened to the lyrics lol. 7/10


----------



## Kennedys

Never heard Avatar before and i liked it alot ! 9/10


----------



## JMCx4

The lead singer clearly has an advanced case of pulmonary fibrosis due to SARS-CoV-2 infection. 3/10 for COVID sympathy. *ETA:* And a bonus point for the guitarists hair whip - nice.


----------



## TheDawnOfANewTage

JMCx4 said:


> The lead singer clearly has an advanced case of pulmonary fibrosis due to SARS-CoV-2 infection. 3/10 for COVID sympathy. *ETA:* And a bonus point for the guitarists hair whip - nice.





They’re bringing some new stuff to the table with the rhythm and time signature changes, I’ll give it a 7/10. It’s no baby shark, but it’s a jam nonetheless.

Anyways, I’m listening to The Rolling Stones as they’re a band I largely skipped when younger. So just rate them, all their combined efforts.


----------



## PROUD PAPA

^ Can't go wrong with the Stones 8/10.


----------



## Kennedys

I liked it more than i thought. 7/10

Detroit Cobras- cha cha twist - YouTube


----------



## mattihp

Kennedys said:


> I liked it more than i thought. 7/10
> 
> Detroit Cobras- cha cha twist - YouTube



Alright for being rock, like the vocals! 6,5/10


----------



## BadgerBruce

The lead singer sounds like my late uncle saying Grace at the dinner table shortly after throat cancer surgery. But I liked my uncle, so 7.5/10


----------

